# Lighting book/ebook recommendations



## tirediron (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm looking for a book or e-book on lighting set-up.  Basicaly all I want is something that will have photographs of various subjects with different lighting set-ups and then diagrams and notes on the set-up for that shot.  Someone here recently posted a link to a website that had exactly that, but what I'm hoping for is something that I can put on my PDA or Netbook so that potential clients could look at various pictures and get an idea of the  sort of lighting they might like for portraits.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 25, 2010)

I believe this is the web you speak of: Foundations of Lighting Placement

You could always use screen captures from there and print them out. :thumbup:


----------



## tirediron (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks; that 'site has the information, but i don't really think it would be appropriate to "borrow" their work and use it commercially.


----------



## Broto (Jul 25, 2010)

I have 126 nice setups from kevin kertz, but it's for personnal use only, not for commercial use. Here is an example anyway:


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jul 25, 2010)

I have this book on order from Amazon, it is basically photos and the lighting diagrams behind them.  It was recommended by Mark Wallace in one of his videos and has some good reviews. 
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Photographing-People-Portraits-Fashion-Glamour/dp/294037807X/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top"]Amazon.com: Photographing People: Portraits, Fashion, Glamour (9782940378074): Roger Hicks, Frances Schultz: Books[/ame]

here is a review that seems characteristic of what everyone is saying about it


> Though this book is not for someone completely unfamiliar with  photography, it is great for those with basic studio lighting skills.   If you've ever wondered, "how did the photographer get that shot?" the  diagrams in this book provide you with a perspective beyond the finished  print.
> 
> I enjoyed this book primarily because of its unique setup. Instead  of a discussion of lighting techniques and how to use studio equipment,  the book provides a visual glossary of terms, and then shows you many  images. Each full-page image is accompanied by another full page  containing the photographers' notes, studio diagrams, and camera  settings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 26, 2010)

tirediron said:


> Thanks; that 'site has the information, but i don't really think it would be appropriate to "borrow" their work and use it commercially.


 
If your PDA or notebook can access the internet I dont see how referencing their website would be innapropriate. Couldnt you just email them the link?  Besides, they only need to see the different lighting effects, not the setups.


Either way, if youre going to be offering the service why not use the diagrams to set the shots up yourself? Then you could use your own images to show clients. That way they can see what *you* can produce rather than the lights.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 26, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> I have this book on order from Amazon, it is basically photos and the lighting diagrams behind them. It was recommended by Mark Wallace in one of his videos and has some good reviews.
> Amazon.com: Photographing People: Portraits, Fashion, Glamour (9782940378074): Roger Hicks, Frances Schultz: Books


Hey, that looks good, thanks!



Arkanjel Imaging said:


> If your PDA or notebook can access the internet I dont see how referencing their website would be innapropriate.


Good point, however I'm in a more rural area, and cellular coverage is sporadic at best, nevermind WiFi.


----------



## KmH (Jul 26, 2010)

Broto said:


> I have 126 nice setups from kevin kertz, but it's for personnal use only, not for commercial use. *Here is an example anyway:*


So much for respecting the copyright, or the spirit of the use license.  (TPF is a commercial enterprise!) 

If the image is online somewhere, a link would have worked just as well.  :thumbup:


----------



## AlexL (Jul 26, 2010)

this is a very nice interactive website! thanks!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 26, 2010)

KmH said:


> Broto said:
> 
> 
> > I have 126 nice setups from kevin kertz, but it's for personnal use only, not for commercial use. *Here is an example anyway:*
> ...


 

In Broto's defense, he *did* try to sell the guys book.  And it looks like good reference material.  I may check it out myself.


----------

